# Sticky  Psalmopoeus resarch project



## angelarachnid

Hi all,

Mods any chance of this being stuck for a few months?

We are soon to start on a lengthy research project with the species of Psalmopoeus in the hobby at OUMNH.

We would appreciate any deads and moults of all ages of all species both sexes. 

Please contact me on [email protected] for the address and to send material to.

We will also be at the BTS expo on the 19th? May and the Kempton Park invert show in Sept/Oct if you prefer to bring your material along.

We also require 5 spiderlings of P. irminia, pulcher, reduncus and langenbucheri from 1st instar (the moult after N2).

Mnay thanks 

Ray n Steve


----------



## Dz75

Bah, if I had seen this earlier I could have sent you some moults and a dead sun tiger sling...


----------



## corny girl

Yeah if it had been posted a few days ago i could of sent an AF cambridgei moult to you (chucked it now).


----------



## touchthesky

Exactly the same as the last 2 posts had a P.irminia molt but its in the bin


----------



## AilsaM

Removed.


----------



## mrmini

you have email Ray


----------



## selina20

AilsaM said:


> Any particular larger moults your looking for, I have a sub adult G pulchra moult that's in tact, well pretty much in tact.


Psalmopoeus i presume seeing as thats what the research project is for lol


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> Psalmopoeus i presume seeing as thats what the research project is for lol


Lol, I should pay more attention :blush:


----------



## Poxicator

Ray, Always best to ask for a sticky via a pm

For all the BTS members I'm sure you'll be interested to hear that Ray has a particularly interesting article concerning Psalmopeous in the next BTS journal. I'll say not more


----------



## Tarantulaguy01

Poxicator said:


> Ray, Always best to ask for a sticky via a pm
> 
> For all the BTS members I'm sure you'll be interested to hear that Ray has a particularly interesting article concerning Psalmopeous in the next BTS journal. I'll say not more


when is the next journal due???
must be soon now


----------



## angelarachnid

WHOOPS sorry didnt know that

Mrmini can you resend please as i dont have it?

R




Poxicator said:


> Ray, Always best to ask for a sticky via a pm
> 
> For all the BTS members I'm sure you'll be interested to hear that Ray has a particularly interesting article concerning Psalmopeous in the next BTS journal. I'll say not more


----------



## Poxicator

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> when is the next journal due???
> must be soon now


It should go to print before the end of the month.


----------



## Baldpoodle

Psmopoeus sp. Río Magdalena interested?


----------



## spidersteve

Baldpoodle said:


> Psmopoeus sp. Río Magdalena interested?



Yes were interested, Do you have any cast skins?


----------



## Baldpoodle

spidersteve said:


> Yes were interested, Do you have any cast skins?


nope but i know a man who has pluss a few adults, juvs etc for future breeding. I will ask him.


----------



## spidersteve

Baldpoodle said:


> nope but i know a man who has pluss a few adults, juvs etc for future breeding. I will ask him.



Thats great! Thank you!


----------



## Lordaradon

I have a few old irminia moults if they are of any use?


----------



## angelarachnid

YES very appreciated


Ray


----------



## Baldpoodle

Sorry it a while to get back to you but my friend has been away in South America for a while on a trip. I'm sorry to say that when I told him who the moults were for he more or less told me to go fourth and multiply.:gasp: Sorry about that, I gave it a go though.


----------



## angelarachnid

Cheers for trying, it appears to be the same guy (that i have never spoken with of or met) that a friend tried to contact last year and gave a similar reply. 

Still looking for deads and moults of any/all species and will be for some time this is a big project.

Ray


----------



## mrkeda

What does the project do or look at. Just more details and about the spiders? 
Sorry its a dumb question lol


----------



## fazzer

*Regalis*

Hi Ray I've got an old x breeder female regalis in the freezer , she produced for me every year without fail, real shame . Gladly send on to you m8 , was going to stuff and mount , flat out at work . A m8 of mine had a huge female G Pulcra carp it recently , told him to freeze her for me , I'll grab and sent together . How do you want sent direct from freezer or injected and put in formaldehyde? Send me your address . All the best Chris


----------



## GRB

fazzer said:


> Hi Ray I've got an old x breeder female regalis in the freezer , she produced for me every year without fail, real shame . Gladly send on to you m8 , was going to stuff and mount , flat out at work . A m8 of mine had a huge female G Pulcra carp it recently , told him to freeze her for me , I'll grab and sent together . How do you want sent direct from freezer or injected and put in formaldehyde? Send me your address . All the best Chris


If Ray doesn't want them, I'd have them. No need for formaldehyde just frozen and I'll cover RMSD.


----------



## angelarachnid

Yep I/we can use them for the Museum, send me a PM or email and I will give you the addy. No need for preservation just send from frozen. 

Cheers 

R





fazzer said:


> Hi Ray I've got an old x breeder female regalis in the freezer , she produced for me every year without fail, real shame . Gladly send on to you m8 , was going to stuff and mount , flat out at work . A m8 of mine had a huge female G Pulcra carp it recently , told him to freeze her for me , I'll grab and sent together . How do you want sent direct from freezer or injected and put in formaldehyde? Send me your address . All the best Chris


----------



## MLJSNAKES

i have a moult from our purple problems is we only know its a purple bloom as previous owner cant recall if is that or which purple


----------

